# Personality Who do you think you are?



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

Personality | DiscoverMagazine.com


----------



## DoIHavetohaveaUserName (Nov 25, 2015)

ae1905 said:


> Personality | DiscoverMagazine.com


I'm not sure.Interesting test though.It has different questions than the ones which are very usual for online tests.


----------



## JackSparroww (Dec 10, 2010)

no questions, just text... I hate text !


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

I agree the most with the Big 5. Regardless of the test or the mood I'm in it's uniformly very low neuroticism, low extroversion, average conscientiousness, average agreeableness, and average openness. It really explains my low-key nature.

Update: I actually agree more with the Hexaco.


----------



## James Smith (Aug 6, 2018)

Well, i guess it's pretty hard to describe our personalty instead we can tell others.


----------

